# Has anyone ever been convicted to not watch certain tv shows and movies.



## humility1990 (Jan 5, 2012)

So the vampire diaries and secret circle were two of my favourite tv shows. Now in my spirit I feel led not to watch them. Has anyone else ever felt anything similar?


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 5, 2012)

humility1990 said:


> So the vampire diaries and secret circle were two of my favourite tv shows. Now in my spirit I feel led not to watch them. Has anyone else ever felt anything similar?


 
Yep....I feel convicted each time I watch a comedy show like Kings of Comedy because of the cussing in it.  I also felt a conviction each time I watched Real Housewives of Atlanta.  For some reason, that particular one the Lord convicted me hard.  Now, I'm been rethinking a lot of the tv shows/movies that I've been watching. 

It's odd that I never felt a conviction when I look at Charmed.  I don't look at it all the time but never had felt a conviction.


----------



## lilanie (Jan 5, 2012)

Anything vampire, witch, ghost or stuff with cohabitation or a lot of sexual content ~ I always feel convicted.

I need to tamp down the TeenMom (the enemy says *well, you were a teen mom, once*); any Real Housewives, Tiny/TI, BBwives and Love&HipHop...

Tamp, well, STOP...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2012)

makeupgirl said:


> Yep....I feel convicted each time I watch a comedy show like Kings of Comedy because of the cussing in it.  I also felt a conviction each time I watched Real Housewives of Atlanta.  For some reason, that particular one the Lord convicted me hard.  Now, I'm been rethinking a lot of the tv shows/movies that I've been watching.
> 
> *It's odd that I never felt a conviction when I look at Charmed.  I don't look at it all the time but never had felt a conviction.*



  This is because God is trusting you to 'know better' without having to tell you.   He's already given you the conviction for other shows like it and we know that scripture has warned us to stay away from such things.   

When my mom and dad taught / warned me not to play with matches, I learned to know better and to stay away.   As I grew older the same principle applied to the candles that my mom lit for the dinner table.   She never told me not to touch them because I already knew better and that they were just as dangerous as matches.    

A lit fire is a lit fire no matter what it's burning upon; demons and witch craft charmed or ferocius are the same fire, they both still burn down homes and houses, the ones which house our spirits.  Our Temple of the Holy Spirit.  

I love you and Happy New Year to you, Precious makeupgirl...


----------



## hair_rehab (Jan 5, 2012)

As much as I loved Girlfriends when I was in college, I couldn't bear to watch it when it came on TV recently. Too much cussing and talk about casual sex for me.

A lot of reality shows are piling up on my do not watch list. I was even shocked to learn that Bravo bleeps out just about every cuss word on their shows except for God****.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a habit of coming home, turning on the TV and then proceeding to move into another room to do either laundry, cook dinner, talk to my family, or get caught up on the computer.   

Well, depending on the channel anything can come on and I'm not aware of it until I return to the room the TV is in.    

One day, I heard the Holy Spirit say,  _"This show offends me"._   I looked at the TV and it was 'Will and Grace', the gay tv show.    The Holy Spirit spoke clearly to me that it was offensive.    I could literally 'feel' the grieving of the Holy Spirit in my spirit... it didn't feel good at all.  

Now I'm more aware of what stations are on my TV.. very aware.   I don't ever want to have that sad feeling again.


ETA:  The sadder thing about this show is that is was on at 5 and 6 p.m.  when children have easy access to viewing it and being 'oriented' into accepting the gay lifestyle.  Parents were either not home from work, or busy fixing dinner, doing laundry, etc.   The children are being 'drafted' / seduced / drawn into the abyss of this darkness void of God's presence.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2012)

hair_rehab said:


> As much as I loved Girlfriends when I was in college, I couldn't bear to watch it when it came on TV recently. Too much cussing and talk about casual sex for me.
> 
> A lot of reality shows are piling up on my do not watch list. I was even shocked to learn that Bravo bleeps out just about every cuss word on their shows except for God****.



The character 'Lynn' on that show was getting deeper and darker with too many sexual exploits.   It was NOT a healthy show.


----------



## Laela (Jan 5, 2012)

I used to watch _Criminal Minds _and _Snapped _and they were snakes to me, because I saw nothing wrong with the shows, but tried to see them as innocent forms of entertainment - justifying the 'beauty'  -- all of this, despite the Holy Spirit screaming to me.. "You're allowing darkness into your soul. So in a sense I was walking in disobedience.    It wasn't until I started having bad dreams.. I mean some deep stuff..hubby had to counsel me about the shows and I repented. I just stopped watching them..didn't wean myself. *I just stopped*, when the reality came that the darkness was seeping in through those shows.  
Conviction comes from God, not man, and isn't about guilt of sin but rather admonition of righteousness.  This is growth in Christ, like the peeling of layers of onion skin. Layer after layer is shed, as you get closer to the core. If something offends God, we should be offended, and He will let us know.  I also believe the Holy Spirit deals with each of us differently, though, because it's only when we're ready, open and in tune with Him, to receive, will the change take place.  I believe this is what is happening to you, OP.


----------



## delitefulmane (Jan 5, 2012)

I think the Holy Spirit gives us vibes (or discernment) for a reason. Shows like this can affect your spirit and you don't even realize it because after constant exposure you can become desensitized to it. 
JMHO


----------



## DaiseeDay (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah I don't watch any paranormal shows at all. Some shows I don't even think are bad, but then I'll get convicted and start noticing things - it's hard not to start with the excuses ("oh it's not that bad") - but it's always best to listen. 

There was a period when I was convicted to do a total TV/Internet fast and it was a really spiritually rich time.


----------



## Raspberry (Jan 5, 2012)

Absolutely. For me besides overtly sexual and occult type stuff, it's also shows and entertainment that are intensely cynical and irreverently sarcastic. That's probably a weakness in my personality that I don't need to feed.

Funny thing is you can definitely dull your sensitivity to the Spirit if you continually ignore Him when prompted about things. Access to the voice of the Spirit is a priceless privilege and I need to repent and get a fresh start in this area.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 5, 2012)

Atlanta Housewives
criminal minds (this show is dark)
will and grace - this was my favourite show
sex and the city

yes holy Spirit does convict us on what we shouldn't be watching and listening to...guarding her eyes and spirit


----------



## feemy (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, I have felt bad watching certain shows and movies. I use to watch a lot of different things on television throughout the years. When i was about 9 or 10 years old i started watching mtv along with networks dedicated to children like nickelodeon. Soon being addicted to vh1 when i turned 18 and other reality shows and such, like those "searching for love" shows. I also watched ghost hunting shows a lot. At one point i was a huge fan of sex and the city, and went to go see the movie in 2008. Since 2009 and now, i have changed Thanks to our Lord Jesus. The disconnection from God was getting to me and i didn't feel complete, i honestly felt dead and not happy and i prayed to God to connect me back to him. At that time I knew about Jesus but I didnt KNOW Jesus. The past few years has been a blessing and my prayer answered because I now know Jesus and i grow in him everyday, he is our life support and our place is in him. I always called myself a Christian because of my upbringing but now I know what it means to be a true believer in Jesus Christ.

During that period I was "weaning" myself off of certain shows and movie interests and i wasnt forcing myself to do this it was happening very naturally. At one time sex and the city movie part 2 was on cable and i did feel an urge to watch it and i did turn to the movie but didnt keep it on there long i just couldnt stand to watch it anymore it really started to upset me. And i was upset with myself to have been intrested in such a show.

Right now I just mainly watch nature shows and the weather scan channel just because i like the soothing instrumental music they play and to check the weather, lol. I watch certain shows on the food network but even that network is becoming hollywoodish. It makes very much sense that the Holy Spirit will not urge us to watch a lot of television shows, movies, and listen to certain music. As we grow in Christ we are becoming the way God would have wanted us to be. We each have a different walk in life in Jesus, but of course we can relate because he is our Savior. 

 Also i started to realize that tv is used as a way to program us, many people may not see it that way but it is. We do become desensitized when we watch different tv shows and movies and listen to certain music that gives glory to ways of the flesh and not the Holy Spirit. This allows us to not see anything wrong with things that are not of the Lord. These things are purposely being exposed to us, not just for entertainment sake but for programming sake.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, some television shows cannot pass the child test...HOA    the incident of the stripper.  I was seriously ticked off.  Some other shows...but I don't watch that much television and am very selective, actually (not based upon conviction).  I prefer documentaries etc.  But, I'm a foreign movie buff and, well, let's face it, they view casual sex very differently than even in this country.  It's hard being able to enjoy a film because of it and it get so graphic.  I'd like to take the films I've collected and copy/edit them.  Don't know which software to use yet.  

I don't need to be exposed to all that sex (since I ain't having none) cuz I don't want to accidentally do something I'd regret on a date or something   You can't raise your kids right if you're doing bad.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2012)

feemy said:


> Yes, I have felt bad watching certain shows and movies. I use to watch a lot of different things on television throughout the years.
> 
> When i was about 9 or 10 years old i started watching mtv along with networks dedicated to children like nickelodeon. Soon being addicted to vh1 when i turned 18 and other reality shows and such, like those "searching for love" shows. I also watched ghost hunting shows a lot.
> 
> ...



What a beautiful testimony.   

You mentioned the word 'program'.    Such powerful revelation.  Powerful.

For years we've listened to this word applied to TV shows/sheduling not realizing that it has been a subliminal method of just that... 'programming'.

Example:   TV Listings -  TV Programs.    Friends and family will ask:  "What program are you watching?"   Or  "What's your favorite program?"  

And literally,  our mind and social habits, character have been 'programmed' by the various 'programs' that have been watched for years since television began.    It is literally a 'programming device' that has altered, oriented the minds of humans....including the commercials. 

feemy, thank you for sharing this powerful revelation... 

God bless you.


----------



## nerdography (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes.

I used to watch Family Guy, Futurama, the Simpsons, Robot Chicken, and House all the time. But, after a while something in me said something wasn't right the the shows. I noticed they were getting more raunchy. And something about Seth McFarland, Matt Groening, Seth Green, and Hugh Laurie felt off to me. Come to find out they are all Atheist. I don't have time for that . I'm always so disappointed to find out that someone is an Atheist. 

I used to watch horror movies all the time too. I really stopped watching them when I saw The Ring. I had to sleep with my Bible in order to feel better. I knew right then and there that these movies weren't good for me.

It's the same with music. I like Rap, Hip Hop, and R&B. But, there is so much cursing when the songs isn't radio edited.


----------



## lilanie (Jan 6, 2012)

nerdography said:


> Yes.
> 
> I used to watch Family Guy, Futurama, the Simpsons, Robot Chicken, and House all the time. But, after a while something in me said something wasn't right the the shows. I noticed they were getting more raunchy. And something about Seth McFarland, Matt Groening, Seth Green, and Hugh Laurie felt off to me. Come to find out they are all Atheist. I don't have time for that . I'm always so disappointed to find out that someone is an Atheist.
> 
> ...



In total agreement... Family Guy has been blasphemous many times... In agreement with @Raspberry about the sarcastic shows: Gilmore Girls, Friends, etc.

And AbcFamily channel is a joke ~ some of the promos are outrageous.

Alas, a show I've watched off and on for over 22 years: Degrassi ~ even there's an Anya (my name) and one of the characters was a teen mother at the exact time I was/the child is the focus of the more recent cast ~ they have too much going on sexually.


----------



## InVue (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, I was addicted to watching horror shows Chiller became my favorite channel. The odd thing is; I didn’t watch what I considered demon possession movies like the Haunting of Emily Rose or the Exorcist theses type movies were too real for my taste. Having witness actual exorcisms, I knew not to invite that into my home.  Yet, I was deceived. I honestly thought fictional shows with monsters, killing, and mutilations were not harmful until God revealed to me all of it is demonic inspired.  God opened my eyes to what was happening. I was inviting the enemy into my mind, my home and life. 

I thank God for the discernment because I should have known better but I allowed the enemy to blind me. I truly felt watching these shows and others didn’t bother me in the least. It wasn’t until I begin to seek God and pray more that my eyes were opened to what the enemy was trying to do. He not only was destroying my spirit but also was using these shows as a distraction to keep me from doing something more constructive. While sitting and watching that mess I could have been praying or studying God's word.

Fortunately, I don’t watch much television now except occasional documentaries and home improvement shows with hubby. I’m learning that distractions come in many forms. I’m being more cognizant of what I read and watch online as well. I’m conquering distractions in 2012!


----------



## feemy (Jan 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> What a beautiful testimony.
> 
> You mentioned the word 'program'.    Such powerful revelation.  Powerful.
> 
> ...


You are welcome shimmie and God bless you too. 

And yes I agree with you, I thought about the fact that many of us call tv shows, "programs", it makes sense to me now.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

feemy said:


> You are welcome shimmie and God bless you too.
> 
> And yes I agree with you, I thought about the fact that many of us call tv shows, "programs", it makes sense to me now.



The power of the tongue... what we call 'ourselves' and give power to by whom and what we name.  It takes on the 'nature' / actions of what it / whom it is called. 

The Word of God is not playing around.     This is such a revelation.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jan 6, 2012)

*OMG!!!! I was just thinking I am gonna pass on watching this new Devil movie that coming out... 

I think it is called "The Devil Inside"*


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> This is because God is trusting you to 'know better' without having to tell you. He's already given you the conviction for other shows like it and we know that scripture has warned us to stay away from such things.
> 
> When my mom and dad taught / warned me not to play with matches, I learned to know better and to stay away. As I grew older the same principle applied to the candles that my mom lit for the dinner table. She never told me not to touch them because I already knew better and that they were just as dangerous as matches.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Ms. Shimmie I never thought about it like that.  

 I love you too.


----------



## diadall (Jan 6, 2012)

I still haven't seen Valentine's Day because I don't think there was a black female character in the film to find love.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 6, 2012)

diadall said:


> I still haven't seen Valentine's Day because I don't think there was a black female character in the film to find love.


 
I never noticed that.  Wow.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Girl please dont watch this..I havent seen it, but I was watching TV once and a preview came on for it, but I couldnt even watch the full thing.


Its ALOT of things I dont watch, especially horror movies. They provoke fear, and my bible says God has not given me the spirit of fear, so I know its not of God.

I barely dont watch Tv anyore unless its for the news or weather channel.

I just cant do reality shows. I tried but my spirit wont let me sit through that mess..

We can't find entertainment in the things God hates





AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *OMG!!!! I was just thinking I am gonna pass on watching this new Devil movie that coming out... *
> 
> *I think it is called "The Devil Inside"*


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 6, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Girl please dont watch this..I havent seen it, but I was watching TV once and a preview came on for it, but I couldnt even watch the full thing.
> 
> 
> Its ALOT of things I dont watch, especially horror movies. They provoke fear, and my bible says God has not given me the spirit of fear, so I know its not of God.
> ...


 
This could be why I've never been able to stomach horror movies or even psychological thrillers (which is much more scary to me than horror movies). 

Reality tv shows, I'm pretty much losing interest. Instead of watching those Real Housewives shows, I've just been turning to Fraiser or NCIS.  I've even started watching Victorious and iCarly.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Girl please dont watch this..I havent seen it, but I was watching TV once and a preview came on for it, but I couldnt even watch the full thing.
> 
> 
> Its ALOT of things I dont watch, especially horror movies. They provoke fear, and my bible says God has not given me the spirit of fear, so I know its not of God.
> ...




Girrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllll, those previews are VICIOUS!  I was wondering what on earth is this mess going on?   A woman crawling on the wall or backed up into a corner with huge dark eyes glarin' and stuff.... 

I hate horror movies and shows and I do mean 'hate'.   The last horror movie I saw was years ago, it was The Exocist.   Never again.  I did not like that movie.   

Some folks like the excitement of being scared.  They think that because it's a show or a movie that it is 'Just a Movie' and that it's not real.   But these demons are real and they are the manifestations of someone is suppressing, expressing, or is communicating with a demon spirit.   It's not coming from out of 'thin air'.  Demons are real and it's people who give them life.

Each time a person watches a horror movie or show they are giving life to it. 

I'd rather kill it and burn it.   They don't get a burial service out of me.


----------



## joy2day (Jan 6, 2012)

As a lot of ladies already mentioned, I don't do movies like Twilight, Harry Potter, they just seemed to irritate me just from the trailers alone. I used to watch horror and psychological thrillers, but not now.

But you know something, I can't watch Tyler Perry or anything on the OWN network now either. Sex and the City and Girlfriends, same thing.

Now, I admit that I will watch RHOA. But even from reading this thread, I know I shouldn't. The gay men walking around in MAC and high heels, and stripper theatrics this season really were a bit much. Not to mention all the cursing.  It is totally ungodly. I stopped watching America's Next Top Model for this reason, it is just too much. I don't want to grieve Holy Spirit.

So when I am watching TV, my TV pretty much stays on HGTV, Food Network or I will watch like Law and Order. And sometimes, I turn from that too.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jan 6, 2012)

humility1990 said:


> So the vampire diaries and secret circle were two of my favourite tv shows. Now in my spirit I feel led not to watch them. Has anyone else ever felt anything similar?



Wow, it's amazing how God works. I was feeling the very same way about these two shows the past week. I watched the first 5 episodes of The Secret Circle and I was uncomfortable the whole time. It just didn't sit right with my spirit. I watched the first episode of The Vampire Diaries and couldn't go through with watching the rest, it also didn't feel right. So I have stopped watching True Blood and similar series. 

Every time The Devil Inside trailer comes on, I switch channels. It is so heavy!


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yup most of the shows ya'll listed I couldn't watch. Most of the time, I watch re-runs of "safe" shows or court shows.


----------



## aribell (Jan 6, 2012)

Most recently, Bones.  I'm kinda sad about it because I thought I'd found a decent show to enjoy.  It has lots of good qualities, and is better than most, but as I got deeper into the seasons I just couldn't accept the laissez faire sexuality of one of the characters and was disappointed to learn that the two main characters were only shacking with a baby on yhe way, where I thought they were married.

I actually had a dream that revealed in a shocking way what I was doing spiritually by watching.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

Ladies, can you share examples of 'Psychological Thrillers?   For some reason I'm drawing a 'blank' and it's not because I'm so innocent with TV shows.   I've been getting plenty of convictions, too.   

I'm just wondering which shows are in this category.  

Thanks Loves....


----------



## lilanie (Jan 6, 2012)

Shimmie ~ I'm thinking shows (and I looked on wikipedia, because no tv shows could come to mind...)

Dexter, Twin Peaks... Probably anything with a theme *you're not seeing what you think you saw, even though you did see what you saw*


----------



## lilanie (Jan 6, 2012)

And 30Rock ~ I watched it and all I could say was "wow wow wow"...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

lilanie said:


> Shimmie ~ I'm thinking shows (and I looked on wikipedia, because no tv shows could come to mind...)
> 
> Dexter, Twin Peaks... Probably anything with a theme *you're not seeing what you think you saw, even though you did see what you saw*



Thanks lilanie


----------



## joy2day (Jan 6, 2012)

Shimmie  Also, there's a movie called "The Cell" that Jennifer Lopez starred in years ago. She actually communicates with demons in this movie. I could not watch this film. "Vanilla Sky" with Tom Cruise and Cameron Diaz is another. These films are demonic.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

joy2day said:


> Shimmie  Also, there's a movie called "The Cell" that Jennifer Lopez starred in years ago. She actually communicates with demons in this movie. I could not watch this film. "Vanilla Sky" with Tom Cruise and Cameron Diaz is another. These films are demonic.



Ohhhhh Okay,      Thanks joy2day


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 7, 2012)

lilanie said:


> And 30Rock ~ I watched it and all I could say was "wow wow wow"...



THIS. I thought 30 Rock would be a "safe" show, but, they have references to homosexuality, fornication, etc... So, I don't watch this either.

BC (before Christ) I would watch ALL reality shows, everything from the Real World to Housewives. Now, I can't stomach any of these reality shows, esp. housewives. All the Housewives(BH, OC, ATL, NYC) have fornication, adultery, homosexuality, pride, hate and envy.I kept trying to watch it, but, I can't anymore. Its too debased. I even tried watching Basketball Wives. But, I can't stomach that filth either.

It's amazing how the Lord will have you love the things he loves and hate the things he hates. 

Even in the area of movies, my taste has changed. I love British movies and one of my favs was Bridget Jones' Diary. I tried to watch that after becoming a Christian and I had to turn the channel. I no longer find this movie acceptable with the mention of smoking, cohabiting and fornication. 

Now my fav movies are mostly "old time", such as movies inspired by Austen novels or Christian films.


----------



## aribell (Jan 7, 2012)

Glee.  They really have an agenda with that one. It started out rather tame, but they push every envelope they can...even down to a student sleeping with a teacher.  The last episode I tried to watch started with a scene where two students were told they needed to habe experienced sex to really understand West Side Story.  Okaaay...  I just started sensing that the show writers are trying to change the hearts and minds of viewers.  It's a shame though, since the show is otherwise funny and they can definitely sing.

My TV basically stays unplugged.  I've given up.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## mizbtown2 (Jan 7, 2012)

What shows or movies do you guys watch? Have you encountered any with main characters who are Christian? I generally read more than watch tv. There are times I feel shame when watching things. Perhaps that's conviction. My students and I were talking yesterday about how the media and society make fornication and adultery seem acceptable. I was telling them how I saw a condom commercial for the first time ever (I think) the other day and had to turn because my kids were in and out the room. They gave their own examples.


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 7, 2012)

mizbtown2 said:


> What shows or movies do you guys watch? Have you encountered any with main characters who are Christian? I generally read more than watch tv. There are times I feel shame when watching things. Perhaps that's conviction. My students and I were talking yesterday about how the media and society make fornication and adultery seem acceptable. I was telling them how I saw a condom commercial for the first time ever (I think) the other day and had to turn because my kids were in and out the room. They gave their own examples.



You know what, I can't name a show where the main characters are Christian. Oh hold on, my fam was watching this one show on MTV, I think it was called "Awkward" and they had a Christian character. But, of course she was a complete hypocrite/fanatic.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 7, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Glee.  They really have an agenda with that one. It started out rather tame, but they push every envelope they can...even down to a student sleeping with a teacher.  The last episode I tried to watch started with a scene where two students were told they needed to habe experienced sex to really understand West Side Story.  Okaaay...  I just started sensing that the show writers are trying to change the hearts and minds of viewers.  It's a shame though, since the show is otherwise funny and they can definitely sing.
> 
> My TV basically stays unplugged.  I've given up.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670



I really wanted to give this show a chance; I love the 'Arts'; music and dancing have been in my life since..... forever?   My grandparents gave me the gift of appreciating and loving music and dancing.  

I was so impressed with the singing on the show "Glee"... very impressed.  Everyone on it has a gift and it's rich.   

But the show is defiled.   There's a gay student and they just had to build it up way beyond necessary with him kissing another guy.     

So I stopped watching.   A few months ago the show was on and I noticed that there's a man, big build, who not only dresses as a woman but there's another male teacher who has a 'crush' on him.   

I am so done with this mess... and I do mean it's a mess.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2012)

Sarophina said:


> You know what, I can't name a show where the main characters are Christian. Oh hold on, my fam was watching this one show on MTV, I think it was called "Awkward" and they had a Christian character. But, of course she was a complete hypocrite/fanatic.



Sarophina, you are so right....   Thank you for bringing this up for it opens this discussion for an even more disheartening revelation.

The media likes to purposely 'type-cast' Christians in a negative image.   

I do like the character that 'Cassie Davis' plays on House of Payne.   It's about as close as real life that I've witnessed on any TV show whose character was a Christian.   

I don't 'agree' with the 'total' show, but Cassie is a Believer in real life; if we can get this close to reality than there's hope for getting even closer and presenting the life of Christians without any type of compromise.   I'm praying for shows that are *complete* in Christ Jesus and nothing less.   

*Here's the Revelation: *

It begins with whom we as Christians support and do not support.   So many billions of our Christian dollars are spent to uphold the world and much of it we are unaware of how this is being done.

It begins with the media that we buy into.  The clothing, food, vehicles, basically everything.   Whose 'empire' are we strengthening?   Even the Christian TV Ministries are strengthening the medias of the world's empire for it is the 'world' who currently control the airwaves via cable, internet and satellite.   

When we pay these corporations to maintain our daily living and the Ministries who pay them to broadcast their shows, we are losing ground with every dime and dollar....

Money is power in these industries and we are supplying the power even more for we as Christians are utilizing these powers in our jobs otherwise we will not have a job as no matter what business we are in, we rely upon the technology that exists in order to communicate and develop in business growth. 

There is good news....

The word of God addresses this... "The wealth of the sinner is laid up for the Just"...

We in turn shall take this wealth and use it to the Glory of God...

In the meantime, we have to identify where our money is going and re-direct our spending and the path of our finances to our advantage and not the world's.


----------



## Laela (Jan 9, 2012)

That's what irks me about movies/shows that have a Christian character.  Can an orange tree produce apples? If the producers themselves aren't Christians, they'll likely portray the world's twisted perspective of a Christian or at least try to appease the world's appetite .  

IMHO a TV show/movie has to be produced and acted by for-real Christians to produce truth, not a semblance of it.



Sarophina said:


> You know what, I can't name a show where the main characters are Christian. Oh hold on, my fam was watching this one show on MTV, I think it was called "Awkward" *and they had a Christian character. But, of course she was a complete hypocrite/fanatic.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> That's what irks me about movies/shows that have a Christian character.  Can an orange tree produce apples? If the producers themselves aren't Christians, they'll likely portray the world's twisted perspective of a Christian or at least try to appease the world's appetite .
> 
> IMHO a TV show/movie has to be produced and acted by for-real Christians to produce truth, not a semblance of it.



Exactly... no 'Counterfeits'.   

Let the doodle heads continue making floppy shows of their own, better yet, none at all.


----------



## Laela (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, I forget to mention... I saw a giant billboard off the highway yesterday for that movie,_ Devil Inside_.  gave me the hibbie jibbies.... just a nasty-yucky feeling inside. I really don't know how to explain it. Ya'll please pray for this world, as my nephew says, "_that movie is an abomination to the world."_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 10, 2012)

I pray that the Lord gives us a sick feeling inside to everything we should not watch or listen to...


----------



## lilanie (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not moved to watch "Joyful Noise"... Have no clue why a movie about a small town church choir would need to have some scenes not suitable for children (as the small/fast voice says at the end of the radio promo).  Also, "Yeah" by Usher has nothing to do with Christ and everything to do with worldly-ness...  There's sarcasm in the movie: I overheard one line where Queen Latifah (Cleo) was telling Dolly Parton something about her cosmetic surgeries...  And I'm tired of us being portrayed as having to be saved or coming from broken homes...

Not interested at all


----------



## Sheriberi (Jan 10, 2012)

lilanie said:


> I'm not moved to watch "Joyful Noise"... Have no clue why a movie about a small town church choir would need to have some scenes not suitable for children (as the small/fast voice says at the end of the radio promo). Also, "Yeah" by Usher has nothing to do with Christ and everything to do with worldly-ness... There's sarcasm in the movie: I overheard one line where Queen Latifah (Cleo) was telling Dolly Parton something about her cosmetic surgeries... And I'm tired of us being portrayed as having to be saved or coming from broken homes...
> 
> Not interested at all


 
I agree.

Last month I was truly bothered by the commercial for the Muppet Movie. At first I thought, "Cute." But then I was told that in that commercial the muppets were dancing to an instrumental version of that "FYou" song that won all kinds of awards last year. Why is it necessary for the muppets to be associated with that song? 

sigh.


----------



## Bb92 (Jan 10, 2012)

When I really like a show, and I am more excited about the season premire than spending that time with God the Holy Spirit brings that to my attention. It's not just with shows, but with other worldy distractions too. 

Also I don't know how those actors in movies like Devil Inside do it. That must be so disturbing to act out those scenes. You don't want to mess around with stuff like that...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 11, 2012)

Brooke said:


> When I really like a show, and I am more excited about the season premire than spending that time with God the Holy Spirit brings that to my attention. It's not just with shows, but with other worldy distractions too.
> 
> *Also I don't know how those actors in movies like Devil Inside do it. That must be so disturbing to act out those scenes. You don't want to mess around with stuff like that...  *



It's all about the money...  As long as people pay to see it, they will keep paying folks to produce foolishness like this.


----------



## lilanie (Jan 11, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> It's all about the money...  As long as people pay to see it, they will keep paying folks to produce foolishness like this.




Yeah, but they will learn soon enough... Compare Wilhem Dafoe's career to Jim Cavizel's... One played a blasphemous role and never recovered... The other was on fire for Christ and (was robbed of an academy award, in my opinion)...

Look at Linda Blair, because the enemy is a thief and a liar; she probably didnt think anything of being in _*that *_movie... She should have thought again...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 11, 2012)

lilanie said:


> Yeah, but they will learn soon enough... Compare Wilhem Dafoe's career to Jim Cavizel's... One played a blasphemous role and never recovered... The other was on fire for Christ and (was robbed of an academy award, in my opinion)...
> 
> Look at Linda Blair, because the enemy is a thief and a liar; she probably didnt think anything of being in _*that *_movie... She should have thought again...



What's sad is that these movies and shows never 'die'.  They're on tape literally everywhere.  Even if the film warehouses and the archives were destroyed, the films are still in homes worldwide.  Someone, somewhere has the evidence of these bad role decisions that actors have made.  

For as long as Linda Blair lives, someone in this world will still remember her from 'THAT' horror movie.


ETA:  I just remembered the guy (Heath Ledger) who played in the movie Brokeback Mountain...the poor guy died of an overdose. Playing that role didn't help him at all.   I don't believe he had anyone praying for him to come out of the darkness that being in that movie had over him.  

I never saw the movie, but it was always an 'in your face' issue with all of the promotions and foolish supporters of it.  And to make it worse, the Academy awards had to bring it up in every other presentation.   Sad...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 11, 2012)

^^I certainly wouldn't want anyone to remember me for something like that


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 11, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I certainly wouldn't want anyone to remember me for something like that



I think of actress Dyan Cannon.   She's saved now and the times that I've seen her she really seems to one who loves the Lord truly in her heart.

The 'past' is the movie, Bob and Carol, Ted and Alice.  It was one of those hollywood shockers, the hush hush dares.   She starred in this movie.  She seems to have removed herself from it and that's good for all sins have been passed away for those who are in the  Lord.  

However, the film is still being shown even now on TV stations and because of it's theme, it's one of those movies that have a 'historic relevance' to it.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sarophina said:


> You know what, I can't name a show where the main characters are Christian. Oh hold on, my fam was watching this one show on MTV, I think it was called "Awkward" and they had a Christian character.* But, of course she was a complete hypocrite/fanatic*.


Yea, this right here^^^ irks me something awful. Me & the fam talk about it all of the times. Either that or the pastor/priest who either has no cajones or is a total idiot/ hypocrite. Reminds me of a verse from one of my favorite Richie Righteous songs Independent Artist-
_"A lot of y'all got a twisted view of the saints, and I can tell from the twisted pitchas Hollywood paints,they make fun of Spirit filled believers, the movies got us lookin like we catchin seizures, not only that but the pastor is a phony cat, a man with integrity they don't ever show you that, instead they show a old school pimp, call him daddy mac, he sleeps with women in the back of the cadillac, not all that claims Christ is livin it, but believe me we ain't all hypocrites, not every pastor is scheming dollars y'all, not ever choir member is a homosexual, there's a remnant of us who turned our back on sin, we make mistakes but we'll never turn our back on Him, we walk this walk, live this life, live for Christ, so Hollywood y'all need to get them pitchas right..."_


Laela said:


> That's what irks me about movies/shows that have a Christian character. Can an orange tree produce apples? If the producers themselves aren't Christians, they'll likely portray the world's twisted perspective of a Christian or at least try to appease the world's appetite .
> 
> IMHO a TV show/movie has to be produced and acted by for-real Christians to produce truth, not a semblance of it.


Thank YOU!!!


Brooke said:


> When I really like a show, and I am more excited about the season premire than spending that time with God the Holy Spirit brings that to my attention. It's not just with shows, but with other worldy distractions too.
> 
> Also I don't know how those actors in movies like Devil Inside do it. That must be so disturbing to act out those scenes. *You don't want to mess around with stuff like that.*..


It's all a _*JOKE*_ to them. Ouija boards, seances, tarrot cards, transendental meditation, whatever. Many believe in guardian angels but not the reciprocal.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 11, 2012)

Prudent1 said:


> Yea, this right here^^^ irks me something awful. Me & the fam talk about it all of the times. Either that or the pastor/priest who either has no cajones or is a total idiot/ hypocrite. Reminds me of a verse from one of my favorite Richie Righteous songs Independent Artist-
> 
> _ "A lot of y'all got a twisted view of the saints, and I can tell from the twisted pitchas Hollywood paints,they make fun of Spirit filled believers, the movies got us lookin like we catchin seizures,
> 
> ...



Prudent1 ...

This song is ON POINT !   

I never heard it before.  Is it on YouTube?


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Shimmie,
Yep, here's a link-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fQndDwlHBY
**singing hook**
_"I thank you Lord for this life, I thank you Lord for this mind, I thank you for the opportunity, I count it a privilege to represent Christ.."_


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 11, 2012)

lilanie said:


> I'm not moved to watch "Joyful Noise"... Have no clue why a movie about a small town church choir would need to have some scenes not suitable for children (as the small/fast voice says at the end of the radio promo).  Also, "Yeah" by Usher has nothing to do with Christ and everything to do with worldly-ness...  There's sarcasm in the movie: I overheard one line where Queen Latifah (Cleo) was telling Dolly Parton something about her cosmetic surgeries...  And I'm tired of us being portrayed as having to be saved or coming from broken homes...
> 
> Not interested at all



Yep I agree.  Didn't they already did this movie but it being called Sister Act 2 and Fighting Temptations.  Seriously, Hollywood, learn to be more original.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 11, 2012)

makeupgirl said:


> Yep I agree.  Didn't they already did this movie but it being called Sister Act 2 and Fighting Temptations.  Seriously, Hollywood, learn to be more original.



Oh My Goodness...  makeupgirl 

When I saw the previews for this movie it reminded me of 'The Fighting Temptations'.    Isn't that the movie with Cuba Gooding Jr. who lead the choir?


----------



## Laela (Jan 11, 2012)

well all right now!  _"He﻿ ain't a cell company, but He has plans for you" _






Prudent1 said:


> @Shimmie,
> Yep, here's a link-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fQndDwlHBY
> **singing hook**
> _"I thank you Lord for this life, I thank you Lord for this mind, I thank you for the opportunity, I count it a privilege to represent Christ.."_


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 12, 2012)

Prudent1 said:


> Shimmie,
> Yep, here's a link-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fQndDwlHBY
> **singing hook**
> _"I thank you Lord for this life, I thank you Lord for this mind, I thank you for the opportunity, I count it a privilege to represent Christ.."_



Awesome, Prudent1... Thanks Love.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Oh My Goodness... @makeupgirl
> 
> When I saw the previews for this movie it reminded me of 'The Fighting Temptations'. Isn't that the movie with Cuba Gooding Jr. who lead the choir?


 
Yep... I mean the movie was good but it was all about the competition, nothing about God was included at all.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 12, 2012)

makeupgirl said:


> Yep... I mean the movie was good but it was all about the competition, nothing about God was included at all.



The problem I have is that I've yet to have viewed a Black Christian movie that was on point with who we are as true Christians.   We don't have enough good Black representation.  

To honest none of the races have it.  

I remember the show 'Dr. Quinn' Medicine Woman".   

It was a descent family show, however the pastor who was presented was weak and always in need of some kind of help.  But of course the star of the show, Dr. Quinn was the stronger character of everyone, even when she was weak.  

It all goes back to the song that Prudent1 shared with us in her post above, that what we see in the media is not what's true in real life.  

I'll take it one more step further.  Even in today's talk shows, the Pastors are presented as either weak or hypocritical or mean spirited.


----------



## lilanie (Jan 13, 2012)

And I never have/never will care about American Idol ~ the snarkyness, the scandals, struggles that the contestants have had once their time in the spotlight was over ~ with the exception of Carrie Underwood - all bad


----------



## momi (Nov 11, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> The problem I have is that I've yet to have viewed a Black Christian movie that was on point with who we are as true Christians.   We don't have enough good Black representation.
> 
> To honest none of the races have it.
> 
> ...




I thought this deserved a bump… especially in light of the Pastors of LA show.  Sis Shimmie are you a prophetess?  

I'ts only been a year or so since this thread and things have only grown worse.  It's almost nothing worth watching on TV now.  I do enjoy Hostages and The Good Wife - although they are both far from Christ representing.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2013)

momi said:


> I thought this deserved a bump… especially in light of the Pastors of LA show.  Sis Shimmie are you a prophetess?
> 
> I'ts only been a year or so since this thread and things have only grown worse.  It's almost nothing worth watching on TV now.  I do enjoy Hostages and The Good Wife - although they are both far from Christ representing.



Good Morning momi 

I haven't seen the last two episodes of 'LA' ...  It's more interesting to read everyone's comments here in CF and ET.   

I'm very guarded with 'titles' however, God uses me (as He does each of us) with His gifts and I just flow with Him.  

I will say that I am a "Mom"... and Mom's know Errr' thing.    As a Mom we can spot wolf from a coyote and a snake under a rock long before he crawls out from under.    

By nature, as Moms we can tell what up ahead and grab a hold of it in prayer to take the wind out if, before it has a chance take flight.  

And your name speaks quite well for its self... "Momi"


----------



## felic1 (Nov 11, 2013)

I like English literature. When I looked at the Tudor's it was too much, lust, adultery, murder and just bloody. It was just too graphic and I quit looking at it.


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 11, 2013)

Have you guys listened to a song and then became turned off by what was being expressed or exposed in the music video? For example, when Marsha Ambrose's song far away first came out, I actually liked it until I saw the video of two men in a relationship. I knew then that the song was about homosexuality so I stop liking and listening to the song. 

I know this thread seems to be about movies and tv shows but I have been wondering about what's really behind certain songs. I don't listen to a lot of secular music but I still listen to some.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 11, 2013)

i watch The Good Wife because I enjoy the legal issues, however, I really hate everything else and feel its becoming to much for me.  I watch Elementary and I use to watch Scandal but I am so over that. there is very little I watch on TV.  I am more convicted about giving up TV all together everyday.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 11, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> Have you guys listened to a song and then became turned off by what was being expressed or exposed in the music video? For example, when Marsha Ambrose's song far away first came out, I actually liked it until I saw the video of two men in a relationship. I knew then that the song was about homosexuality so I stop liking and listening to the song.
> 
> I know this thread seems to be about movies and tv shows but I have been wondering about what's really behind certain songs. I don't listen to a lot of secular music but I still listen to some.



Yes, music has its own ministry. It really has the power to take you back to those old days, or steer you down the path of old decisions, thoughts and views and even make you angry. I avoid secular music when I can, sometimes I find myself drifting though.


----------



## TrulyBlsd85 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm feeling the same way about television. I feel convicted about most of the tv shows I watch (I just recently gave them up) Real Housewives of Atlanta, Hip Hop Wives, and don't let me get started on Scandal that was really hard to give up , but I chose to be obedient. Lol. I realized Scandal was all wrong when I noticed. I began to side with Olivia and secretly hoping that the. President would leave his wife for her. It may seem petty but this show is portraying Adultery to be okay, I decided to give it up completely.


----------



## ToyToy (Dec 1, 2013)

I have been convicted about TV shows in the past also. I had to stop Criminal Minds because it just felt so demonic. There was also a time I had to stop watching SVU as some of the things I watched started to seep into my dreams.
 I also don't watch a lot of reality tv shows (and also most sitcoms) not because I think they are demonic, but because they promote certain lifestyles that are not godly and also encourage certain mindsets that are not of God. 

However just this evening I got convicted about watching a reality show called "I'm a Celebrity...Get Me Out of Here" which is a tv show about has-beans who are in the jungle for 3 weeks having to survive and having to complete disgusting trials (such as spending 10 minutes in a bus full of roaches, rats and other nasties). Anyway, I've been following it this past 2 weeks, and today the trial was for 8 of the camp mates to get locked into a cubicle and try and unlock the cubicle's 5 locks within 5 minutes by guiding the keys for the locks through an imprinted labyrinth that was on the door of the cubicle (I'm really trying to keep this short).
As they were trying to do this, each cubicle had a person on its top who, at every minute, throw a cup of something nasty into the cubicle, in this case roaches, crickets, green ants and more. As I was sitting there watching it, I suddenly felt the Holy Spirit say to me, "Do you realise that these are all devourers? These people are inviting devourers into their lives."
This was my cue to stop watching the show completely.

I think some people are more sensitive than others, but I also think that, as a whole, we have been so heavily desensitised over the years.


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 1, 2013)

ToyToy said:


> I think some people are more sensitive than others, but I also think that, as a whole, we have been so heavily desensitised over the years.



so agree with this.  My children can watch some things that make  me squeeze my eyes shut, and I have to tell them to go, get out, turn that mess off and of course, they get mad and my son said Mom you make a person want to leave, Ah Duh, you thirty you should be out there.


----------



## mensa (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes.  And because of it, I rarely watch tv anymore.


----------

